

Show HN: Generate personalized swim workouts - nickstefan12
http://www.swimsolo.com/

======
sirrocco
Why do I have to signup for this?

~~~
nickstefan12
It uses your best swim times to accurately calibrate all of the intervals. I
guess it could have persisted that information with cookies, etc, but its
using vanilla django accounts at this point. It's a lot of information to
enter in, so I figured accounts were best.

thanks for the feedback though.

